# Xorg configuration Intel HD 3000 black screen



## pollicino5$ (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello!

I have Intel HD graphics 3000 integrated in core i5 2540m CPU and no other graphics subsystems.
FreebsdFreeBSD-10.0 RELEASE.
I've followed handbook to have a display manager and installed a pre-compiled version of xorg (through `pkg install xorg`) and tried `startx` for auto-configuration but returned a totally black screen with no other options than reboot to get back to text console.
After some googling I learnt that to have HD 3000 working it is necessary KMS support and WITH_NEW_XORG but also learnt they are already shipped with this release of freebsdFreeBSD and need the Intel driver instead of VESA.

I think my configuration is correct (`Xorg -configure` returns always black screen but creates /root/xorg.conf.new that detects two monitors and two screens — one using Intel one VESA driver). I commented the second screen and monitor (that uses vesa) and added horizsync, vertrefresh defaultdepth and resolution to the one that uses Intel, but no success (with `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new`).

Other information:
- I did NOT yet set hald_enable=yes and dbus_enable=yes in /etc/rc.conf.
- Max depth color of my monitor is 32 (as in Windows).
- Max resolution 1366x768 (as in Windows).
- I reinstalled x11-drivers/xorg-drivers with `make config` (selected only Intel, mouse & keyboard) and `make deinstall` and `make install clean`.
- The `man vt` command returns nothing so I think vt (switching x to console) is not available for this release.
- Xorg.0.log returns the line such as configuration completed but marked as error (EE).

Am I missing something?
Many thanks!


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 15, 2015)

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/
Start by upgrading to the latest version (10.2) with freebsd-update(8).


----------



## pollicino5$ (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, thanks for answering,
So the right commands to upgrade could be:
`freebsd-update upgrade`
`freebsd-update install`

Is it correct?
Or I must include the version number (10.2)?
How can I get the STABLE 10.2 version instead of the release version (without reinstalling from scratch)?
Certainly it includes vt(4) for switching from X to console....
Regards.


----------



## kpa (Sep 15, 2015)

Go with the release version first and see if it solves your problem:

`# freebsd-update -r 10.2-RELEASE upgrade`


----------



## pollicino5$ (Sep 15, 2015)

kpa said:


> Go with the release version first and see if it solves your problem:
> 
> `# freebsd-update -r 10.2-RELEASE upgrade`


I must remember to enable the hal and dbus daemons...may be it doesn't work for this reason...but upgrade to get vt(4) is useful!
Thanks!


----------



## pollicino5$ (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi!
iI removed x11/xorg and all packages related, backed up /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf, and did the upgrade. Seems gone! `uname -a` gives:
	
	



```
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE...
```
I reinstalled x11/xorg and related packages, added hald_enable=yes and dbusd_enable=yes to /etc/rc.conf, kern.vty=vt to /boot/loader.conf, renamed xorg.conf.new and Xorg.0.log, then ran `startx`. Now I get a screen with 3 terminals with green background, but no xorg.conf.new or xorg.conf has been created. Furthermore, now iI can see the mouse pointer even in the text console.

The Xorg.0.log created by `startx` ends with:
	
	



```
Server terminated successfully. Closing log file.
```
Is it ok?


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 15, 2015)

pollicino5$ said:


> Is it ok?


It looks so. Be careful: it’s dbusd_enable , without the last ‘d’.


----------



## pollicino5$ (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello!

The Xorg configuration has gone! now I have GUI... but...
some little things are missing 

1) I can't understand how to change the LOCALE.
I tried procedures written on handbook (English, Italian & French) but no success.
I need to do it because the keyboard, timezone and time in X display are respectively US, UK, UK
and I need them all Italian so (I think...) if I change locale they should be set correctly... is it right?
I wrongly issued the command `pw user mod daniele -L it_IT.ISO8859-15`
(daniele is my user name) thinking that this command would have set the 
	
	



```
LANG
```
 variable (as written in italian handbook) but it sets the login class so I reverted back to default, with the same command, with 
	
	



```
default
```
 in place of 
	
	



```
it_IT.ISO8859-15
```
Actually the 
	
	



```
LANG
```
 variable shown by the `locale` command is 
	
	



```
C
```
.
I also tried adding 
	
	



```
charset
```
 and 
	
	



```
lang
```
 lines into /etc/login.conf in the 
	
	



```
default:\
```
 section and updated with `cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf`
but no success.

2) In terminal and applications some characters are not shown (random way, sometimes ones, sometimes others)
what could this be due to?
Please note if it's fonts' problem I can install new fonts (I skipped the fonts step on handbook) but can't instruct `xorg` to load them because I have neither xorg.conf nor xorg.conf.new.


Any help appreciated! thank you very much!

Daniele.


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 22, 2015)

For keyboard layout in X, just create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf with:

```
Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "system-keyboard"
  Option "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection
```
Explore kbd(4) and, as an alternative, setxkbmap(1) and xinit(1) and its associated .xinitrc file.


----------

